# bleeding then 5 days later a positive test



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

sorry if this is repetitive, I have asked the question on other threads but would be nice to get a nurses opinion...
I had a bleed on day 8 after et for 5 days, this wasn't heavy but I wouls say slightly more than spotting.Did hpt thtt next day which was bfn, although I think this was too early. Clinic did urine test on day 14 and it was a feint positive. I have done hpt on day 16 and 17 which also show positive. Is it unusual to bleed then have a positive test?
Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo, you may have had more than one implant and one has come away in that bleed if it was like a light period, if just brown discharge then more likely to be an implantation bleed.
Congrats on that line!!!

Ruth


----------

